# MySQL installieren - silent / User anlegen



## beta20 (15. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Installer zu programmieren, der mir MySQL u.a. gleich mitinstalliert.
Die Files etc. werden in meinen Zielordner kopiert, das funktioniert alles.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem:
a) Wie kann ich das Passwort des root - Users ändern?
b) Ein neues Schema erzeugen
c) Neuen Datenbank User anlegen, der alle Rechte hat um das Schema zu nutzen

Wie kann ich das über JAVA machen?
Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Nuiton (15. Aug 2016)

a) Meinst du vielleicht das?
b) Soetwas?

Bei c) bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ist es aber das, was du meinst?


----------



## beta20 (15. Aug 2016)

ok, danke
Von der Reihenfolge möchte ich:
a) Root User Passwort ändern
b) Datenbank User anlegen 
c) Schema anlegen

Bei dem ersten Link ist mir aber nicht klar:

```
Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/test", "root", "example");
```

*test* ist doch schon der Schema Name? Das habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch nicht...
root = Benutzername
example = Passwort


----------



## Bitfehler (16. Aug 2016)

a), b) und c) kannst du durch entsprechende SQL-Stmt lösen.
Wenn es test am Anfang noch nicht gibt, verbinde dich doch auf das _INFORMATION_SCHEMA_ oder _MYSQL_. Oder sind die auch nicht da? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wann die angelegt werden.


----------

